# Can’t figure out what breed my cat is



## Zaradelrey (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello all, this is Boo, my 4 month old kitty. I’ve thought Boo was a Himalayan for some time (since that’s what the adoption center thought), however I can’t seem to believe that since from what I have seen, Himalayans usually have the face of a Persian cat. Later I discovered the Ragdoll/Siamese mix and thought he was that. Just today, however, I just found out about the Seal Point Burmese which I have found he looks closest to. P.S. he has two siblings, one Siamese and one calico. To break it down: What do you think he is from looking at his photos? 

1. Himalayan
2. Ragdoll/Siamese 
3. Seal point Burmese




















Thank you guys ♡


----------



## SilverSageClev (Sep 21, 2016)

None of the images show for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaradelrey (Jan 7, 2020)

SilverSageClev said:


> None of the images show for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSageClev (Sep 21, 2016)

Still showing a non functional image. I don’t know much about cat breeds but if the images don’t show you won’t be able to get help  hopefully the problem is on my end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have a DSH, domestic short haired cat. But he definitely looks like he has some Siamese in him. Very handsome little guy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He definitely has some "Siamese" genes there to have the "pointed color pattern". But without registration papers in an accredited cat fancy organization such as CFA, TICA, CCA, he's a Domestic Longhair and his color is "seal point". His coat looks somewhat similar to a _Balinese_, but the head shape isn't triangular enough, and looks to me more like a _Tonkinese_ in his head and body shape, tho this breed usually comes only as a shorthair with a close-lying coat. So I would call him a _Tonkinese/mix. _He's a gorgeous cat and has beautiful expressive eyes! Lucky you! 

Sorry for the mix up.....the above reply went to *ceddr* by mistake.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

As the owner of both a Tonkinese and a Burmese, you have neither. Hair is too long for a Tonk. Eye color is wrong for a Burmese. Also, there is no such thing as a seal point Burmese. Tonkinese are much more blended than this...this is more of a Siamese color. You have a beautiful mixed breed cat ... congratulations.


----------

